# HOWTO? - set up NIS/NetInfo server under OS  X



## reelwylde (May 21, 2002)

Hi Gang,

New to OS X server. But I have a few unix years under my belt. That don't seem to be doing me much good currently.

Starting an environment from scratch with a few OS X servers. And some OS X workstations.  But I'm having some trouble with setting up NetInfo domains.

It complains about needing valid dns entries for the host of the root domain.

Anyone ever bypass Netinfo? And perhaps apply the O'Reilly "NFS and NIS" concepts? 

I read somewhere that you need to download and build the bind daemon for the client. But that makes me think that there could be more "gotchas" hidden out there.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lethe (May 21, 2002)

you can definitely bypass NetInfo, it is determined byt the lookup order.  read man lookupd for more details.


----------

